# how much help will i get at the store i’m transferring to?



## peculiarmind (Jul 23, 2022)

i’m transferring to a new store and i’ll start work there in about two weeks, and it sounds like i won’t be getting an orientation, but do they stick you with someone your first couple days? or is it more “clock in and do the thing” lowkey anxious that the new store is going to function differently and i’ll be bugging everyone with questions about how to do things a slightly different way then what i’m used to (can you tell i’m an overthinker?)


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jul 23, 2022)

Having transferred a couple times, you'll probably get a tour, if you're lucky you'll get introduced to some of your leaders, and might have someone with you the first day or so, but while ASANTS, there is a lot of common ground so they'll expect you to fit in quickly.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 24, 2022)

peculiarmind said:


> i’m transferring to a new store and i’ll start work there in about two weeks, and it sounds like i won’t be getting an orientation, but do they stick you with someone your first couple days? or is it more “clock in and do the thing” lowkey anxious that the new store is going to function differently and i’ll be bugging everyone with questions about how to do things a slightly different way then what i’m used to (can you tell i’m an overthinker?)


It’s clock in and do your thing. You’ve already had orientation, you don’t need another one.  They’ll probably call up the leader to meet you or send you to their location. The leader may show you around.

when I transferred to my last store  a decade ago, I waited hours for the back room to pull my batch. Turned out the new store didn’t have a closed stockroom and I needed to borrow a pda to pull it myself. Lol.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 24, 2022)

We just got a transfer and the only reason I knew he was there is because I saw someone I didn't recognize, assumed it was the transfer, and introduced myself lol no extra training days, no tour, no intros.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 24, 2022)

Really depends on the store... Don't feel bad though. I literally opened my store and got no tour. Was there four years before I knew there was a slop sink in the storage room near the cash office....


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hope your transfer is successful. I m transferring out of here. Clearly here unless you were an original TM when the store opened youre not considered for development. I v learned absolutely nothing new and actually lost a few skills; since I came here. Very very cultlike.


----------



## jenna (Jul 24, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> We just got a transfer and the only reason I knew he was there is because I saw someone I didn't recognize, assumed it was the transfer, and introduced myself lol no extra training days, no tour, no intros.


We've had multiple managers (ETLs) start working with no intros.    

And a few quit with no announcement.


----------

